# Black Drum



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

My son caught a 75 lb Black Drum last Wed. in Vilano Inlet using shrimp and Crab flavored FishBites.It took 40 minutes to haul in and he couldn't revive it for release.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice Drum BentHook!!  

That would be a excellent shot for the Photo Gallery!  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

very nice Drum. Fishbites are great. How did it eat and was it wormy?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Now that's a Drum. I think the Fishbites CEO might want your Testeimonial and Pic.
Great Job Landing that Mother Of all Drum's     

T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------

